# Security work dubai



## Plod (Aug 20, 2014)

Good morning all

Been perusing your forum and wanted to ask a few questions specifically around security work in Dubai.

A brief back ground Is recent relationship split, decided on pastures new. Currently a ten year service police officer (detective) who has through word of mouth been made aware that police background and skills are desirable In Dubai for security work (hotels shopping centre). 

Current uk salary is 40k ish a year - minus tax etc and the little bit if research I've done online seems to show most security positions are about the same - tax and some include accomadtion etc

I just wonder if any security types used this forum and could advise of any reputable firms I could contact. Also I'm planning on piping over in December so if possible having a few contacts to meet with would be a massive help.

Many thanks

P

(Apologies for spelling mistakes, iPhone + sausage fingers are a pain in the bottom!)


----------



## Chocoholic (Oct 29, 2012)

Tricky one to be honest. Someone with your background would be looking at management - not the standing about in a mall - like most of the security guys do here. Best bet is to look at the usual routes like G4S and other recruiting companies.


----------



## Plod (Aug 20, 2014)

That was another question I had. I seem to be in the position that my back ground does qualify me for a role in management but I did want to get overly excited.

I have managed operations of 20+ officers regularly so should be able to do a management position comfortably


----------



## Chocoholic (Oct 29, 2012)

Plod said:


> That was another question I had. I seem to be in the position that my back ground does qualify me for a role in management but I did want to get overly excited.
> 
> I have managed operations of 20+ officers regularly so should be able to do a management position comfortably


When most of these ads say 'Hotel' or 'Mall' security - they mean the guys standing about for 12 hours a day.

Quite a few ex-police/military guys end up working for CID in the UAE as well, so there are options out there/ The trick is finding the right contacts and a foot in the door.


----------



## Fat Bhoy Tim (Feb 28, 2013)

What Choc said. You'd either be managing some sort of team or operation, or you wouldn't have anything at all. 

Half of the guys working 'security' here, which as Choc said is mostly standing around outside 12 hours a day, aren't much more than British Rail porters - just more annoying and generally more useless. They'll always earn less than a 1 GBP a month, some lucky to get even half of that.


----------



## Plod (Aug 20, 2014)

Don't suppose anyone knows anyone that would know people?

Failing that a decent reputable agency. I'd be willing to do an entry level position at first just to be in Dubai as I'm sure once I'm there it would be easier to meet the right people. But I'd rather aim high if possible.


----------



## vantage (May 10, 2012)

Plod said:


> Don't suppose anyone knows anyone that would know people?
> 
> Failing that a decent reputable agency. I'd be willing to do an entry level position at first just to be in Dubai as I'm sure once I'm there it would be easier to meet the right people. But I'd rather aim high if possible.


i don't think you appreciate quite how low 'entry' level is..........
you need to get in to the right job from the word go to come here, really.


----------



## Plod (Aug 20, 2014)

vantage said:


> i don't think you appreciate quite how low 'entry' level is..........
> you need to get in to the right job from the word go to come here, really.



Poor choice of words


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

Being a detective, the private sector is pretty much out as there are no companies in the sector that provide that kind of service, as it's the purview of the public sector.

There may have been roles for specialists like CNI experts, or SOCA experienced folks, but not for CID types.

No idea about the Police here though.


----------



## Plod (Aug 20, 2014)

twowheelsgood said:


> Being a detective, the private sector is pretty much out as there are no companies in the sector that provide that kind of service, as it's the purview of the public sector.
> 
> There may have been roles for specialists like CNI experts, or SOCA experienced folks, but not for CID types.
> 
> No idea about the Police here though.


Is that from experience? I've had a fairly mixed background and tho I may wear a suit not the office type. Soca aren't as experienced as 99% of the police out there hence why they can't recruit and need police attachments.


----------



## vantage (May 10, 2012)

Plod said:


> Poor choice of words


assume you mean 'entry level' management?
might be a plan.

don't know anything about security, other than it is like many other industries here.
The lower tiers are paid significantly less than you'd be used to in the UK (be it security, admin, construction, retail, etc etc etc)


----------



## LesFroggitts (Dec 30, 2013)

There's also the issue of taking on a lower level position just to be able to 'move' to another company actually being quite difficult due to the labour regulations.

There are 'work bans' put in place if an initial contracted period of employment is not fully completed - whilst I believe that this can be got round, it does most likely require a certain number of hoops leapt through.


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

Plod said:


> Is that from experience? I've had a fairly mixed background and tho I may wear a suit not the office type. Soca aren't as experienced as 99% of the police out there hence why they can't recruit and need police attachments.


I work with several coppers out here. None are CID. The experience that CID have isn't of value in the commercial sector, where as SOCA isagain, no idea about the local police though.

What skills do you have that might be of use in the commercial sector and how would you see them being 'sold' if you take my meaning ?


----------



## Plod (Aug 20, 2014)

twowheelsgood said:


> I work with several coppers out here. None are CID. The experience that CID have isn't of value in the commercial sector, where as SOCA isagain, no idea about the local police though.
> 
> What skills do you have that might be of use in the commercial sector and how would you see them being 'sold' if you take my meaning ?


Well, of all the skills the coppers you work with have + investigative training and experience of running teams, working to deadlines, high pressure environments, working with important documents and confidentiality, dealing with hazardous environment and people.

The only difference between a CID cop and a non detective are marginal at best. They might know more about traffic offences where as I could put a case file together.

All of the public order stuff I can do in my sleep (6ft5 and 120kg helps) + I'm usually the first into any situation that requires it.


----------



## Plod (Aug 20, 2014)

LesFroggitts said:


> There's also the issue of taking on a lower level position just to be able to 'move' to another company actually being quite difficult due to the labour regulations.
> 
> There are 'work bans' put in place if an initial contracted period of employment is not fully completed - whilst I believe that this can be got round, it does most likely require a certain number of hoops leapt through.


So tell I need to be looking for positions that I'm willing to work in for a significant period.

I've seen a few hotel security manager roles with live in accommodation that pay ok ish but the free living is worth I'm guessing around 1-2k a month? 

One other thing. In the uk market if your not upto the job employers have a bit of a nightmare getting rid of people. I'm guessing the opposite is relevant to Dubai (not that I'm worried about not being upto the job just wonder about the acclimatisation period)


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

Plod said:


> They might know more about traffic offences where as I could put a case file together. All of the public order stuff I can do in my sleep (6ft5 and 120kg helps) + I'm usually the first into any situation that requires it.


 I don't think Dubai needs any nightclub bouncers.  Dubai doesn't need policemen from the west as it already has plenty of locals. What it needs are security & intelligence people, and not as your name suggest, Plods. Can you write policing & security strategies, policies, run courses, educate, train, and those kind of things ? If you can you might try security companies in the 'intelligence' field but don't be surprised if they ask for a lot of high end policy setting and intelligence gathering questions. That's where the money is. Not finding the bad guy by investigating scenes of crime.

Ps all the stuff about deadlines, running teams, handling documents are not much value. Most people have that and you wouldn't get a job without those skills. Those are baseline skills - so what real value do you bring ?


----------



## Plod (Aug 20, 2014)

Ok, this does seem to be getting slightly off topic, I'm not going to post my cv and supporting letter here, I came here asking...



Plod said:


> I just wonder if any security types used this forum and could advise of any reputable firms I could contact. Also I'm planning on piping over in December so if possible having a few contacts to meet with would be a massive help


So if anyone has experience in this field I'd love to learn more


----------



## Jowhara (Aug 10, 2014)

Why don't you post your CV on the various recruitment websites like Gulf Talent, Nadia's, Michael Page, etc. You can use those sites to apply for jobs. You can also read job descriptions (of jobs you're interested in) and see which ones fit your skills, experience, and abilities. You might also get an idea of any additional skills you need to get a particular job and then plan on how to get those skills.


----------



## Plod (Aug 20, 2014)

Jowhara said:


> Why don't you post your CV on the various recruitment websites like Gulf Talent, Nadia's, Michael Page, etc. You can use those sites to apply for jobs. You can also read job descriptions (of jobs you're interested in) and see which ones fit your skills, experience, and abilities. You might also get an idea of any additional skills you need to get a particular job and then plan on how to get those skills.


The bit of research I've done so far gulf talent seems to pop up a lot. I wasn't aware Of the others but il have a look on my days offs so ty, Think I need to get my LinkedIn updated as well.


----------



## Chocoholic (Oct 29, 2012)

Contracts do occasionally come up for training the police here and they're run by outside companies. If you can find one of those and have your cv put forward as a trainer, that might be a way to go.


----------



## Plod (Aug 20, 2014)

Chocoholic said:


> Contracts do occasionally come up for training the police here and they're run by outside companies. If you can find one of those and have your cv put forward as a trainer, that might be a way to go.


That would actually be perfect. I've done a fair bit of training and I'd love a chance to do it again full time.


----------

